# ADA ramp/ entrance



## Kendra (Mar 24, 2021)

I am working on a very small commercial office where we renovating the interior space. We aren't doing anything structural, but I am assuming we will need to add an ADA ramp. The front of the building is on a public sidewalk where I doubt we would be able to put an ADA ramp. We are adding an ADA restroom at the back where there is an existing door and this is the only location where we have enough room for the ADA ramp. I know it will not be good practice, but is it OK for the ADA ramp to lead to a restroom if there was adequate signage and we put a doorbell? Do we definitely have to add an ADA ramp in the first place if this is a privately owned marketing company and this is just a satellite office for approx. 6 employees? The bussiness that owned the space before our client did not have an ADA ramp and they were a retail storefront, so I don't know how they managed that? Any help would be much appreciated! I attached a drawing for reference and put a rectangle over the area in question. Another note: there is another rear entrance at the office in back, but this opening is only 32" and would require cutting into existing brick.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 24, 2021)

Ok ... you propose an accessible entrance through a restroom?   I would reject that in a heartbeat.  What if the restroom is occupied?   You say there would be a doorbell ... people ignore doorbells, if they even work.


----------



## Msradell (Mar 24, 2021)

Depending on the overall cost of your renovations the addition of a ramp may not be required. You are definitely solving some accessibility issues with the creation of a handicap bathroom which may be enough to satisfy the requirement in this case. As mentioned by the PP having the ramp provide entrance through a restroom would not be acceptable.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 24, 2021)

Ok, Not April 1st...............
This is also a change in use M to B? I would suggest getting the ramp situation addressed at the primary entrance/sidewalk. Accessibility improvements in the public ROW are common


----------



## tbz (Mar 25, 2021)

Do you need the 2nd bathroom? I know you said structural but is the wall between the existing bathroom and the hallway a supporting wall and are there any raceways in that wall?

If not why not just move the the wall closer to the hallway, to make the existing bathroom bigger, move the door to the hallway and the sink.

Relocate the wall and door in to the rear office  and now you have a clear pathway in from the ramp, you loose the 2nd bathroom but with 6 people do you really need it?  and you get more space in the rear office.  This ramp layout looks familiar?


----------



## Kendra (Mar 25, 2021)

Msradell said:


> Depending on the overall cost of your renovations the addition of a ramp may not be required. You are definitely solving some accessibility issues with the creation of a handicap bathroom which may be enough to satisfy the requirement in this case. As mentioned by the PP having the ramp provide entrance through a restroom would not be acceptable.


What would the cost threshold be that would require a ramp?


----------



## e hilton (Mar 25, 2021)

Kendra said:


> What would the cost threshold be that would require a ramp?


Threshold would be $zero if the space is not accessible.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 25, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Threshold would be $zero if the space is not accessible


But my understanding is that a certain percentage of the renovation cost would need to go towards making the space accessible?


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2021)

tbz said:


> Do you need the 2nd bathroom? I know you said structural but is the wall between the existing bathroom and the hallway a supporting wall and are there any raceways in that wall?
> 
> If not why not just move the the wall closer to the hallway, to make the existing bathroom bigger, move the door to the hallway and the sink.
> 
> ...


Delete the stair and replace with a ramp ?


----------



## e hilton (Mar 25, 2021)

Kendra said:


> But my understanding is that a certain percentage of the renovation cost would need to go towards making the space accessible?


Spending money at the front door to make that entrance accessible might satisfy the requirements.  Both accessibility and expenditure.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 25, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Delete the stair and replace with a ramp ?


before doing anything and having to go back to the client, I would like to understand if I definitely need a ramp based on renovation cost?


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Mar 25, 2021)

Kendra said:


> before doing anything and having to go back to the client, I would like to understand if I definitely need a ramp based on renovation cost?


 the threshold is typically 20% of the project cost.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 26, 2021)

Seen this before where store fronts are up against the side walk in urban areas. Usually they appeal to the PA state accessibility appeals board. I seen the board let them get away with just a portable ramp and a door bell in a situation like this.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 2, 2021)

You say it is an office, open to the public or employees only?
Call button with sign at door is an allowable alternative where space is not available.
Kendra, what is it you do?
Do you attend the "free" Access Board webinars? They have a wealth of info to many of your questions.


----------

